
Ask HN: Have you built a front end app with Svelte? - freedomben
I&#x27;m not a frontend guru but out of necessity I do a lot of frontend work.  I primary use React (and increasingly Next.js where it makes sense) but I&#x27;m intrigued by Svelte.  It looks very interesting.<p>Have you built a frontend app with Svelte?  How did it compare with React?  I would guess the dev tools aren&#x27;t as mature.  Did it scale well with complexity?  Any gotchas you ran into?
======
maps7
I have just used Svelte for toy projects but I enjoyed using it. I like the
idea of it and think it makes more sense than the React approach. That said,
it won't provide many benefits if you already know React and are used to the
React ecosystem.

~~~
sharmi
Weren't the svelte files when compiled to JS much smaller in size compared to
using React? Wouldn't that be a significant advantage?

------
dgski
I built [https://plantogether.city](https://plantogether.city) with Svelte;
really enjoyed the lack of boilerplate and the resulting application speed.
Has been flexible enough for numerous changes. Nothing really negative to say!

